# Couple plant ID's north georgia



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bump, going in this next hour to the sanctuary again (where I took these pics) I plan to go in the water to get some better plant pics for you all, and see some other specimens.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Nymphaea odorata, Ludwigia palustris, Myriophyllum aquaticum (invasive), Sparganium or Typha?, Rhychospora? Dark fine-leaf plant around Ludwigia - can you get a better pic? And the shrubby reddish plants around the tree bottoms might be Hypericum (just a guess based on color and location).


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Gerald said:


> Nymphaea odorata, Ludwigia palustris, Myriophyllum aquaticum (invasive), Sparganium or Typha?, Rhychospora? Dark fine-leaf plant around Ludwigia - can you get a better pic? And the shrubby reddish plants around the tree bottoms might be Hypericum (just a guess based on color and location).


Wow you got all the ID's right in the first shot, nice going! it was sparganium btw.
Anyway here is 1 more ID I need:
think its just arrowhead sag but idk


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Most likely S. latifolia in north GA. Toward the coastal plain there's more possibilities. Keep an eye out for our native Rotala, R. ramosior.

http://www.herbarium.unc.edu/flora.htm >>> Download May 2015 version (free)

Flora of Southeast & Mid-Atlantic, by Alan Weakley (2015). Key to Aquatic Families on pg 22-27


----------

